# Help with INZ1000 form



## jimmygrimble (Apr 10, 2012)

Firstly, evening all.

I'm a Brit Primary School Teacher and have been living with my Kiwi partner for about 4 years now (albeit our names have never been on joint bills or rental agreements). Anyway, she would like to return to NZ and I would like to join her! 

I understand that my best bet is via the partner category visa and have begun to fill in the INZ1000 form although it isn't easy! I'm trying my best to avoid having to pay out for an advisor, as, at the end of the day, I'm not keen on paying someone to fill a form our for me!

Anyway, with regards to going through the process in this manner, the guide to help you fill it out isn't as conclusive as I'd have hoped and I'm stuck on one very simple part: As I'd be jumping on the back of her passport, so to speak, does section G still need to include her?

Also, police certificates... in short, would I be correct in assuming this is a CRB??

Thanks for your help in advance... and sorry to be a pain!!!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey
Don't think you need to include her in section G as she is not being included in your email. If in doubt just give the NZ house helpline a call although they charge £1 a minute to call!

The police cert can be got from Alcro for 35 quid

Ed


----------



## jimmygrimble (Apr 10, 2012)

Cheers Ed, appreciate the heads up. I'll blame you if it doesn't go through! I kid, of course. Really grateful bud. Thanks!


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

I meant application by the way not email. Stupid iPhone guessing what I wanted to type!

Good luck with everything! I'm heading to Auckland in June, bit nervous but hopefully heading to a better life!


----------



## jimmygrimble (Apr 10, 2012)

Ha! I guessed as much. That's where I'll be heading shortly after September with a bit of luck - see you on the other side! I've no doubt it'll be a better life. Enjoy!


----------

